# Update on Betta blues



## thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wanted to update my betta situation. I did as suggested and planted the 10 gal. with more live plants, moved Blaze the betta from the 2 gal. back to the 10gal and he's a happy camper now. No more hiding behind the filter. I thank you for the suggestions (and so does Blaze)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it!Share pics when possible!


----------



## thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to, but I'm not sure how to post a pic. LOL I put one up but it went into the gallery?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Here you go


----------

